# Help! Sick Betta! (FRED)



## nsmith6968 (Aug 24, 2012)

So, Fred is sick. Still eating well, but floating on the top of the tank. I'm guessing ich or a protazoan skin infection. He's been flashing a bit too, and has red gills. I've been doing like 10% changes on his tank every night for about a week, and he has a aquarium salt in the water...not as much as before with the changes, but it's still in there. 

5 gallon tank
with filtration and areation
78 to 80 degrees (with a heater)
cyled (about six weeks now)
shares with an otto and a ADF
0 on the nitrate and nitrite
Not sure on the ammonia
hardness is 75
alkalinity is 40
ph is 6.8

I'm using the five in one strips, so the results aren't perfect. He's a tough ole fish, but if I can't get him fixed up soon...I'm afraid time is limited. I'm afraid I may be overmedicating, so I want to stop and get an educated opinion, give it a few days of just water changes, if I can, and then try again...if I don't have time, then I'll do what I have to do. Hate seeing him so lethargic.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

awww, he looks like an old fellow, how old do you think he is?


----------



## nsmith6968 (Aug 24, 2012)

registereduser said:


> awww, he looks like an old fellow, how old do you think he is?


Guessing...three, not that old. He's had a rough go though...rescued from walmart, and then rescued from someone with good intentions, but a small tank. Maybe soon to be rescued from me if I can get him feeling better.


----------



## nsmith6968 (Aug 24, 2012)

Any ideas guys and gals? The kids are getting really worried since Fred seems to like sitting at the top of the tank on a plany letting some of the top fin rest outside the tank. He eats when there's food, but doesn't prowl around looking for it. I'm worried about him.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

How is he doing?

It looks like he might have some kind of fungus or something. You can take him out right away and put him in a hospital tank along with some Aquarium Salt, it's 1 tsp per gallon, make sure the salt is dissolved before adding the fish. Do daily water changes for one week. 

Can you get more photos?


----------

